# General > Motoring >  BMW Diagnostic Service Available

## georgen

For all BMW's 96' onward, I can supply diagnostic services to help find the problem on your BMW. My equipment is the official product that BMW themselves use to check actual live data on your car. Please feel free to PM me if you have poor running or mystery dash lights that won't go away !

Thanks !

----------


## wavy davy

What kit do you have mate? Cheers

----------


## georgen

> What kit do you have mate? Cheers


I use INPA. I have other programmes, but INPA gives me the information that I can work best with.

----------

